# R5 silicon cover and battery grip



## Lplateson (Nov 15, 2021)

Good evening all

I have always used a silicon cover on my bodies

I am searching for a silicon cover that will go on a R5 and allow the use of a battery grip

It appears that all manufacturers of these covers do not take into account that people want to use battery grips

Has anyone here found one thats compatible


----------



## cruso (Jan 8, 2022)

no But it would be nice ?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 8, 2022)

I'd be reluctant to put a layer of insulation on a camera that can overheat when pushed.


----------



## cruso (Jan 9, 2022)

I myself have not found the heat issue ? Maybe its the colder climate


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 9, 2022)

cruso said:


> I myself have not found the heat issue ? Maybe its the colder climate


I don't have it either, I just take stills and not at high speeds. However, overheating is easily reproducible if you push the camera to record high data rates to the CF Express card over a period of time. Just doing stills is not an issue, its high rate video that generates the heat faster than it can dissipate. If the camera is insulated, heat escapes much more slowly, so that may change .


----------

